# Huron River



## FLiP6735 (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm used to fishing Lake St. Clair/Detroit River, so I'm really new around here and don't even know what I'm working with. Would anyone mind enlightening me about the fishing in the Huron River? I'm in Ann Arbor and have been going a little bit lately, but am not sure exactly how to approach it.

A buddy of mine went about 2 weeks ago somewhere along Huron River Rd. and caught a few bass, and even a walleye (all from shore). I was shocked about the walleye, and we've gone several times since with minimal luck (throwing Mepps spinners and we've caught 3 catfish). It's beautiful and I enjoy it a lot, but would be even better if we got into some fish!

There are obviously fish in the river - the other day, I couldn't believe it, a super nice 18-22 inch rainbow just slowly drifted by me! I had been furiously tossing my spinner for about 2 hours at that point, kind of like a slap in the face!

Anyway, are there certain seasons where the walleye and trout are around more than others? And what do you guys recommend using to target them? I tried jigging a bit, but the only hits we've gotten so far are on the Mepps. I don't want to ask for any honey holes, but does anyone have any suggestions on where to start? The area we've been fishing seems pretty shallow, and I figure there are probably some deeper areas holding more fish somewhere around.

Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## Ric (Jun 18, 2008)

The Huron is one of the best kept secrets for bass fishing. There are steelhead, pike, muskie, and walleye, but the bass are the most plentyful with a few in the record range. The section from Belleville dam down to Flatrock dam is the shallower section--in the summer a canoe touches bottom sometimes--from Flatrock to Lk. Erie is deeper--a boat and motor can be used. Most fishermen just float a canoe and cast.


----------



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

Fish and move, fish and move. You will find some spots with deeper holes.

PM sent


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't konw what the current is like up that way, but try using a jig head that is heavy enough to bump the bottom and tip it with a Creme Natural Worm or other 4 inch soft plastic worm. Everything from Carp to trout will hit that jig. Toss it out deep, let it hit bottom and jig it with little hops. Another good bait is a Beetle Spin. You can get them at Meijer and the bigger tackle shops, mainly. Take off the body that comes with it and replace it with a 3 inch Gulp Minnow in chartreuse or white. Fish it slooowww or jig with it. Beetle Spins are awesome lures in the Huron. They are a small spinner bait with a lead head. One more option is a 2" Berkely Frenzy. It's a deep diving crank bait, with a ratlle, and it's only $2.99 to $3.99, depending on where you find it. It is an awesome little lure. I've been fishing these 3 rigs, in similar conditions and have been great success with a variety of fish like, Sheephead, pike, bass, and panfish. There are no trout where I'm fishing, but I'm sure they will take any one of those rigs. Good Luck!


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Some of the best fishing in your area is going to be around bridges, dams, and docks. I have spent many hours fishing that river and the bass fishing is first rate.


----------



## FLiP6735 (Mar 10, 2004)

Awesome, thanks a lot for the tips guys.

RDS did you ever run into trout/walleye while fishing for bass in this part of the huron?


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I've been thinking of taking my coleman Scanoe out above Flatrock bridge. Can I take it all the way to Belleville dam? How is the fishing here? I'd be interested in walleye / bass / pike, and panfish. And oh yea, I hear there are Musky in here also? 

Any places in that stretch I should try, or stay away from? 

I have a 3 HP outboard, as well as a trolling motor Ill be using. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

